# this site's prices are crazy



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.877spirits.com

i just saw this site in a email.

holy crap are they over priced.

the sad thing is people order from them


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Prices are exorbitant but I got this from their website


Q. What is included in the price for each gift?

A. 1-877-SPIRITS.COM IS A GIFT DELIVERY SERVICE. OUR PRICES INCLUDE THE BOTTLE, GIFT-WRAP, GIFT CARD, DELIVERY COST, OUR SERVICE CHARGE AND ALL TAXES.


I'm not defending them or would I ever use them. Just trying to offer some insight.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

still thats not worth 2 X the cost
shipping is around $8-10 plus materals
some of the bottles are 3- 4x retail


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

sgresso said:


> still thats not worth 2 X the cost
> shipping is around $8-10 plus materals
> some of the bottles are 3- 4x retail


Agreed. 
I'm not defending them. Just offering an explanation. Many people would rather spend the extra $$$$ and not have to worry about anything else related to a gift.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Agreed.
> I'm not defending them. Just offering an explanation. Many people would rather spend the extra $$$$ and not have to worry about anything else related to a gift.


I'm not going to defend their prices, but there are lots of people with little time, lots of money, and little common sense who will pay those kind of prices for convenience. Time is a premium for them and they will pay out the wazoo if something saves them time.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow...$61 for a bottle of Hornitos Tequila..Worst Price Ever..


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Dammit! I was hoping you meant crazy CHEAP!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

I find it hilarious that famous grouse (IMO really crappy whisky, i used the last bottle i was bought for cleaning pipes) is about £30 a bottle on that site, whereas in my local supermarket (dont forget high alcohol prices in the UK, damn Gordon Brown!!) is just £10 a bottle, and sometims they have special offers that make it even cheaper than that, i think around christmas last year they had offers making it less than £9 if you bought other things aswell.


----------

